# Cannot wait to smoke this cigar - Tataje Tattoo 10 Mami



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

I cannot remember the last time I was this excited about smoking a particular cigar. But, this morning I am dying for the afternoon to arrive so I can toast this beauty up. It smells....amazing.










Anyone smoke one yet? Feedback?


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Met up with an Oliva rep this evening for some drinks and smokes. Apparently, this Tatuaje cigar hasn't been released yet. I happen to get it from a local shop owner who knows me well enough. Not sure when they will begin distributing it. I didn't get a chance to smoke this baby yet. Hopefully before this weekend.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

are they the same as these that i picked up a couple of weeks ago?


if so NHC is selling them on their site.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

FireRunner said:


> Met up with an Oliva rep this evening for some drinks and smokes. Apparently, this Tatuaje cigar hasn't been released yet. I happen to get it from a local shop owner who knows me well enough. Not sure when they will begin distributing it. I didn't get a chance to smoke this baby yet. Hopefully before this weekend.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

I have been hearing about this cigar/release since February. I will give them credit for building anticipation. I know I am drooling and now with this post and picture, even mores so. 

That being said, I do believe you are right and very lucky to be in possession. These have not been mass released yet. Only thing that I have seen involving these (not personally been to), have been events at a few lucky B&M shops over the last couple weeks...


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> are they the same as these that i picked up a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> 
> if so NHC is selling them on their site.


Have you tried these yet? Not sure if I want to smoke them or save them. I looked online but wasn't able to find much information on this cigar, so I'm hesitant on whether to keep it or smoke it.



huskers said:


>


When did these boards turn into an episode of high school idiocy.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

FireRunner said:


> Have you tried these yet? Not sure if I want to smoke them or save them. I looked online but wasn't able to find much information on this cigar, so I'm hesitant on whether to keep it or smoke it.
> 
> When did these boards turn into an episode of high school idiocy.


I'd take it down if I could.........................Sorry your so offended and upset over my photo.

Heaven forbid this place be any fun.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

FireRunner said:


> Met up with an Oliva rep this evening for some drinks and smokes. Apparently, this Tatuaje cigar hasn't been released yet. I happen to get it from a local shop owner who knows me well enough. Not sure when they will begin distributing it. I didn't get a chance to smoke this baby yet. Hopefully before this weekend.


Pretty sure these have been shipping for a while now. NHC has had them for a month or so; all my locals have had them for a few weeks. I've smoked a few already. They are good. But they are just the normal selection de cazador (brown) line, with a closed foot and a new band for this year. Next years production will be back to the normal brown band.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

FireRunner said:


> I cannot remember the last time I was this excited about smoking a particular cigar. But, this morning I am dying for the afternoon to arrive so I can toast this beauty up. It smells....amazing.
> 
> Anyone smoke one yet? Feedback?


Henry, did you smoke one? How was it?


----------



## zgnombies (Jan 10, 2013)

Aren't these the same as the standard Miami (Brown label) with a different band?


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

zgnombies said:


> Aren't these the same as the standard Miami (Brown label) with a different band?


Yes, same blend with a different band and a closed foot.


----------



## zgnombies (Jan 10, 2013)

cigarmax said:


> Yes, same blend with a different band and a closed foot.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

cigarmax said:


> Yes, same blend with a different band and a closed foot.


My mistake then as well. I thought these were the 10th anniversary Miami's...


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

OratorORourke said:


> My mistake then as well. I thought these were the 10th anniversary Miami's...


They are, there's just nothing different about the blend itself. Not that that's a bad thing, since they're still great cigars.


----------



## grapplefu (Jan 16, 2011)

The 2 special 10th year sizes won't be out till around the trade show. But I think it will be an ongoing production even after this year. TAA shops are getting a 6 3/8 x 54 10th anniversary brown label instead of the TAA blend this year.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

jswaykos said:


> They are, there's just nothing different about the blend itself. Not that that's a bad thing, since they're still great cigars.


Thanks for clarifying Joe.


----------



## nola.bell (Dec 29, 2011)

They do look tasty, love the Miami sticks


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm eagerly awaiting getting my hands on the "Especiale" (Lancero).


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

friend of mine snagged me one last weekend. it's going up in flames tomorrow probably


----------

